# Searching for satellite signal only on certain stations



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

This just started yesterday. I am getting no picture and "Searching for Signal on Satellite IN 2... (771)" on just a few channels. I am running whatever model the black dual tuner HD DVR is. I have a SD receiver in the basement and these channels come in 100%. Both signal meters are both over 90%. I have done a receiver reset, unplugged everything, did a dish set up, etc. Still the problem persists. Any wisdom? DirecTV wants to send someone out for $85- Not an option.


Thanks!

Doug


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

dugmar said:


> This just started yesterday. I am getting no picture and "Searching for Signal on Satellite IN 2... (771)" on just a few channels. I am running whatever model the black dual tuner HD DVR is. I have a SD receiver in the basement and these channels come in 100%. Both signal meters are both over 90%. I have done a receiver reset, unplugged everything, did a dish set up, etc. Still the problem persists. Any wisdom? DirecTV wants to send someone out for $85- Not an option.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Doug


90% on which sat(s)? Which channel(s) are you getting a 771 on? If it's any of the national HD channels? If so, what are your signal levels on the 99 and 103 sats?


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> 90% on which sat(s)? Which channel(s) are you getting a 771 on? If it's any of the national HD channels? If so, what are your signal levels on the 99 and 103 sats?


I will report back with signal info later today.

So far, channel 25 (Fox 25 Boston) and channel 501 (HBO HD) are both experiencing this issue.


----------



## lank123 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been having the 771 error message issue for some time. I have traced it down to the fact that the only channels causing the problem are all on one satelite (99C).

As long as I don't tune to any channel on that satellite I don't have any problems. I finally reverted back to the old MPEG2 channels (7X's) instead of using their MPEG4 counterparts on 99C.

I have replaced the BBC's on both cables hoping that might resolve the issue but it didn't. Just got the latest software upgrade yesterday and it did not help either.

I noticed that you mentioned having problems with channel 501 (HBO HD) and that is one of the 99C channels.

There seem to be a lot of us on this forum that are having the 771 problem.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dugmar said:


> This just started yesterday. I am getting no picture and "Searching for Signal on Satellite IN 2... (771)" on just a few channels. I am running whatever model the black dual tuner HD DVR is. I have a SD receiver in the basement and these channels come in 100%. Both signal meters are both over 90%. I have done a receiver reset, unplugged everything, did a dish set up, etc. Still the problem persists. Any wisdom? DirecTV wants to send someone out for $85- Not an option.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Doug


85? service calls are 49.95 now


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

lank123 said:


> I have been having the 771 error message issue for some time. I have traced it down to the fact that the only channels causing the problem are all on one satelite (99C).
> 
> As long as I don't tune to any channel on that satellite I don't have any problems. I finally reverted back to the old MPEG2 channels (7X's) instead of using their MPEG4 counterparts on 99C.
> 
> ...


when the dishes were put in and peaked, there was no 99 signal to check. the dish needs adjustment.


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> when the dishes were put in and peaked, there was no 99 signal to check. the dish needs adjustment.


No, the dish needs to come down and Comcast needs to come over to install cable. I cannot believe I am typing what I am about to type, but 10 years with D* and as much as I love their interface, menus, picture quality and more, I am sick and tired of horrible customer service, no picture when there is a hint of a thunderstorm and charging me for their crappy hardware problems.


----------



## lank123 (Jul 10, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> when the dishes were put in and peaked, there was no 99 signal to check. the dish needs adjustment.


Just to clarify, I'm not saying that I can't get the channels on satellite 99C (the signal is in the 90's and the picture is great) but that after changing the channel back and forth over a period of time you will "suddenly" find that NONE of the 99C channels work until you reboot the receiver.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

This sounds like the same problem that a lot of other people seem to have been having for a while now. Do a search on "Tuner 2" to find other posts on this. It appears that DirecTV is swapping DVR's when this problem occurs.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

dugmar said:


> No, the dish needs to come down and Comcast needs to come over to install cable. I cannot believe I am typing what I am about to type, but 10 years with D* and as much as I love their interface, menus, picture quality and more, I am sick and tired of horrible customer service, no picture when there is a hint of a thunderstorm and charging me for their crappy hardware problems.


[sarcasm]easy there guy. Yeah, you pay DirecTV for a service but if you really want to provide a value to them, you should take your time to assist them in figuring out how they can improve their software and hardware[/sarcasm]

I agree with Bill. Barring swapping to cable, I'd get them to replace the receiver.

Am I the only person who pays for the protection plan? I have to admit, I don't have any problems with getting them to replace hardware, send a tech out to fix things (with one notable exception), etc. Yeah, it kind of sucks to feel like I need to have the PP, but then it kind of sucks to have pretty much any form of "insurance" till you need it...


----------



## lank123 (Jul 10, 2007)

Doug didn't list all of the channels that he was having problems with so I don't know if my problem is identical to his, but why would a tuner only have problems with the channels from a specific satellite and receive all of the other 100+ HD channels without a hint of trouble? 

Doug: How about these channels: 501, 360, 245, 552, 259, 281 (they are all on the 99C) satellite.

NOTE: I am talking about the HD version of each channel


Phil


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

lank123 said:


> Doug didn't list all of the channels that he was having problems with so I don't know if my problem is identical to his, but why would a tuner only have problems with the channels from a specific satellite and receive all of the other 100+ HD channels without a hint of trouble?


Honestly, I think if any of us actually knew the answer, DirecTV would pay to have it. There seems to be very little in terms of repeatable or consistent reasons for the myriad of problems folks are having with certain channels, tuners, etc.


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

lank123 said:


> Doug didn't list all of the channels that he was having problems with so I don't know if my problem is identical to his, but why would a tuner only have problems with the channels from a specific satellite and receive all of the other 100+ HD channels without a hint of trouble?
> 
> Doug: How about these channels: 501, 360, 245, 552, 259, 281 (they are all on the 99C) satellite.
> 
> ...


I will check tonight when I get home. I am the only person on the planet working today. 

Doug


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

prospero63 said:


> [sarcasm]easy there guy. Yeah, you pay DirecTV for a service but if you really want to provide a value to them, you should take your time to assist them in figuring out how they can improve their software and hardware[/sarcasm]
> 
> I agree with Bill. Barring swapping to cable, I'd get them to replace the receiver.
> 
> Am I the only person who pays for the protection plan? I have to admit, I don't have any problems with getting them to replace hardware, send a tech out to fix things (with one notable exception), etc. Yeah, it kind of sucks to feel like I need to have the PP, but then it kind of sucks to have pretty much any form of "insurance" till you need it...


The receiver was just replaced. My hard drive on my old HR20 decided to die, taking the 2007 Red Sox World Series with it. :nono:

So I just got a new box. Black dual tuner HD DVR. Whatever model that is.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

dugmar said:


> The receiver was just replaced. My hard drive on my old HR20 decided to die, taking the 2007 Red Sox World Series with it. :nono:
> 
> So I just got a new box. Black dual tuner HD DVR. Whatever model that is.


Good news is based on DirecTV models it can be any one of like a dozen. :lol:


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

dugmar said:


> I will check tonight when I get home. I am the only person on the planet working today.
> 
> Doug


Not the only one as I'm at work today and I'll be here on Friday as well. I'd come in tomorrow too but they won't give me an extra day for it.

Anyway, I have an issue with ESPN HD showing up as searching for signal. It happens a lot and I've lost a lot of recording because of it. I used to have a similar issue with a lot more channels but a tech came from Directv and replaced my multiswitch and some other things (not my receiver). I can usually get the problem to go away by flicking around the different channels but it sometimes comes right back. I have the issue when the active tuner is on ESPN HD for a while. Needless to say it's very annoying.


----------



## rickeame (Sep 5, 2006)

Ah ha...I just saw this error and figured it was our snow. I will try resetting the receiver. if that doesn't fix it, then I will be bailing out on directv as this will be the third swapped receiver and I just can't take it anymore. At least with cable, I can drive down to the local store and get it replaced right there.

Resetting worked -- this is just silly. What in the frizz is up with that?


----------

